# Besoin de conseils, enfant ne dort pas



## Emily (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
J'accueille une petite depuis mars qui a maintenant 10 mois, elle est née deux mois en avance.
Depuis le début les siestes sont quasi inexistantes 
Elle est restée à mes côtes au début pour bien la surveiller.
J"ai ensuite voulu qu'elle dorme dans sa chambre mais elle n'a jamais voulu, j'ai dû mettre un lit dans mon salon pour autant cela n'a pas changé grand chose.
Exemple sur 9 heures d'acceuil elle ne peut dormir que 25 minutes ou pas du tout.
Chez ses parents elle dort dans le bureau le matin et à la sieste et la nuit dans sa chambre à l'étage et aucuns problèmes.
A sa naissance j"ai offert un doudou que la maman m'a donné pour chez moi.
De retour de vacances les parents me disent nous avons bien bougés et la petite a bien dormi partout jusqu'à 3 heures de sieste.
Malheureusement chez moi elle ne veut pas dormir et hurle en continu.
Son papa m'a apporté le doudou qu'elle a chez elle et qu'elle emmène partout, vendredi elle a bien dormi mais depuis lundi elle ne dort toujours pas même avec ce doudou.
En fait ses parents n'ont pas le même rythme que chez moi, elle va dormir lorsqu'elle veut .
Je dois aller à l'école rechercher une petite a 12h donc rythme de l'école, les parents le savent mais eux la mette au lit entre 12het 12h30.
J'ai expliqué plusieurs fois qu'ils doivent avoir le même rythme mais rien n'y fait.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire 
En octobre je vais accueillir deux enfants un de deux ans et un BB de deux mois, si elle n'est pas calé ça va être l'enfer pour moi.
Je vais travailler 11 h par jour et sans pause je vais droit dans le mur.
Des conseils, astuces même si j"ai essayé beaucoup de choses.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Il faut absolument que vous ayez une conversation avec vos employeurs.

Déjà pourquoi cet enfant à deux lits différents pour la sieste chez elle ? C'est curieux ?

Elle à besoin de bruits pour les siestes en journée ?

Ensuite, oui, il y a les soucis d'horaires de sieste, mais celà aurait-dû être évoqué dès le début si vous faites les trajets scolaires.

A quelle heure accueillez-vous cet enfant le matin ?


----------



## Emily (7 Septembre 2022)

GénéralMetal1988 les parents étaient au courant dès le début concernant mes trajets à l'école.
Je leur ai expliqué plusieurs fois que cela était embêtant pour les autres enfants mais pour moi aussi mais à priori ce n'est pas leur soucis vu que la petite dort chez eux.
La petite dort en bas car depuis le début elle hurle et ne veut pas dormir à l'étage sauf la nuit.
Elle est chez moi de 8h30 à 17h30 du lundi au vendredi.
Aujourd'hui elle a dormi 20 minutes et depuis elle est exécrable.


----------



## Capri95 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour !
Attention au surmenage avec tout ce petit monde ! 
11h00 par jour c'est énorme..
Faite attention à votre santé


----------



## B29 (7 Septembre 2022)

Quand vous allez chercher un des enfants que vous gardez à midi, est-ce que la petite a mangé et faites vous le trajet en voiture ou en poussette ?   Si c'est en poussette, elle sommole peut-être, si oui, la laisser dormir dans la poussette dans la maison sous votre surveillance et la déposer dans le lit quand vous verrez qu'elle dort profondément. Cela peut marcher....


----------



## Emily (7 Septembre 2022)

B29 la petite mange avant ou après tout dépend à quelle heure elle déjeune.
Je fais tous mes trajets à pieds, petite il lui est arrivée de dormir dans la poussette mais si je voulais la mettre dans son lit , impossible elle se réveillée et ne voulait plus dormir.
Maintenant elle ne dort plus dans la poussette du tout.


----------



## nan y (7 Septembre 2022)

j'explique à mes petiots, dés 3 mois et même aprés si il faut, qu'ici de telle heure à telle heure c'est un temps de repos pour tout le monde (ça me permet de faire des activités tranquilles avec les + grands qd ils n'ont plus besoin de sièste). Ils ont la petite comptine ou la petite histoire, je les rassure en leur disant que je suis juste en bas et que je serai là au réveil. Je leur précise que si ils veulent pleurer ils peuvent (maison à la campagne) mais que je ne remonterai pas (j'écoute tout de même les pleurs on ne sait jamais) et je précise qu'ils ne sont pas obligés de dormir si ils ne veulent pas (finissent toujours par s'endormir). Jusqu'ici je touche du bois, même avec les + refractaires j'y suis arrivée, même si quelques fois il a fallu du temps. Ceux qui ont eu l'habitude de la maison savent que c'est immuable et non négociable. Ceci dit, la maison à la campagne avec des cris de protestation qui ne dérange personne c'est bien pratique! voir vidéos d'Aldo Naouri sur le sujet, je crois qu'il a raison.


----------



## B29 (7 Septembre 2022)

Chez elle, les volets sont-ils fermés ou ouverts quand elle fait sa sieste ?


----------



## Emily (7 Septembre 2022)

B29 chez ses parents ou chez moi c'est pareil.
Juste un peu de lumière pour rassurer.
J'ai essayé aussi dans le noir, veilleuse, musique, rien n'y fait.


----------



## Emily (7 Septembre 2022)

nan y oui je fais la même chose, je rassure, j'explique, je monte plusieurs fois et lorsqu'elle hurle en continue je vais la chercher, les autres enfants eux font la sieste et ont besoin de dormir.


----------



## B29 (7 Septembre 2022)

Sacré problème, je pense que vous devez avoir un entretien avec les parents pour savoir comment ils procèdent pour la sieste de leur petite (peut-être qu'ils vous ont raconté des histoires et qu'elle ne dort pas à la maison).
Elle n'a pas de problème de santé dû à sa naissance prématurée ?


----------



## B29 (7 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu un petit prématuré aussi. Il avait changé d'assistante maternelle car il y avait trop de bruit.
Chez moi, au début il pleurait beaucoup,  il restait dormir sur la canapé avec toute les précautions d'usage et je restais auprès de lui, je mettais ma main sur son ventre et je pense que cela le rassurait et petit à petit il a commencé à bien dormir.
Essayez peut-être que ce peut marcher avec elle.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Ça me fait penser à une famille dont l’enfant « ne faisait pas la sieste » selon leurs dires ! Je leur avais répondu  

« tous les enfants font la sieste… »

Ils vivaient leur vie et le gamin dormait dans la poussette ou le siège auto. 

Je pense que comme ils ne savaient pas gérer la sieste de leur bébé donc ils avaient trouver la solution la voiture et la poussette.

J’avais une belle sœur, qui prenait sa voiture pour endormir sa fille … 

Donc pour le bébé qui était chez moi « qui ne faisait selon ses parents pas la sieste » je lui avais mis une petite musique de vagues à l’époque … ça lui attirait son attention et ça l’arrêtait et après il avait oublié de pleurer donc rebelote .. et volets à l’espagnolette. 

Au bout de 15 jours grand maxi la sieste était devenue normale et j’avais demandé aux parents d’en faire autant. Ce qu’ils avaient fait d’ailleurs.

Bcp de parents sont débordés par leur bébé et se précipitent dès qu’il pleure alors que les pleurs sont nécessaires pour décharger leur batterie.


----------



## LadyA. (7 Septembre 2022)

Perso , depuis le temps que ça dure et sans aide des p.e,  je démissionne. 
J'estime que mon bien être est primordial,  alors avec les 2 petits nouveaux qui vont arriver, dont 1 nouveau né,  ce n'est pas gérable, et je le dirai aux p.e. ..
Bon courage


----------



## Emily (7 Septembre 2022)

Ce soir j'ai discuté avec la maman qui m'a bien écouté et qui comprend très bien la situation.
Je lui ai demandé ses rituels, nous faisons presque la même chose.
Elle avait oublié de me dire qu'elle avait changé le lit de place dans la chambre de la petite. L'orientation ça peut jouer aussi.
Dès demain je change le lit de place, elle me rapporte un second doudou.
Si ça ne va toujours pas après plusieurs essais je verrai pour la changer de chambre.
Je voudrais bien résoudre le problème.
Après je sais que les parents ne disent pas tout et arrangé à leur sauce.
Là je vous que ça embêté la maman qui cherche des solutions avec moi.


----------



## B29 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bon courage Emily, tenez-nous au courant


----------



## Emily (7 Septembre 2022)

B29 oui je vous tiens au courant, je croise les doigts


----------



## Emily (12 Septembre 2022)

Coucou tout le monde,
Je viens vous donner des nouvelles.
Il y a un peu d'amélioration.
La petite dors uniquement en bas dans un lit dans ma salle de jeux donc le matin lors de sa sieste qui est courte nous prenons des jeux et jouets pour aller dans le salon avec le plus grand.
L'après midi c'est plus pratique puisque tout le monde fait la sieste à l'étage sauf la petite qui reste dans la salle de jeux avec deux doudous de chez elles qui repartent tous les soirs et elle arrive à dormir plus longtemps aujourd'hui 1h20 dans l'après midi ☺️
J'espère que cela ira de mieux en mieux et qu'elle fera de belles siestes.


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

Comme quoi il ne faut pas désespérer.

N'oublions pas que le cerveau humain a besoin d'au moins 3 semaines pour intégrer une nouvelle habitude comme routinière, normale. 
Donc il n'est pas étrange que cet enfant mette un peu de temps à s'adapter.
Ce n'est pas parce que certains bébés ont l'amabilité de ne pas faire vacarme de leur difficulté qu'ils n'en n'ont pas. Ces bébés là sont juste "plus pratique" à notre goût car pas dérangeants.

Là tu décris quand même des aspects positifs où on peut constater que bébé trouve réconfort auprès de toi et ça c'est déjà TRÈS BIEN


----------



## Emily (14 Septembre 2022)

Bon et bien j'ai parlé trop vite.
Hier matin une sieste de une heure et hier après midi au bout de 45 minutes la petite hurle, je l"ai prise avec moi mais elle a continué à hurler et chouiner parcequ'evidement elle était fatiguée.
J'ai essayé de la coucher à deux reprises mais rien a faire elle hurle.
Aujourd'hui une heure ce matin et à peine 30 minutes, ensuite elle hurle.
Je l'ai prise avec moi puis après 3/4 d'heures je l'ai remise au lit mais elle ne veut pas dormir et elle hurle encore et encore.
Hier soir son papa m'a récupéré a 17h30 et meele a dormi un peu en rentrant puis a réclamé son biberon a 19h30 pour dormir à 20 h tellement elle était fatiguée.
Je pense que ça ne changera pas et qu'elle ne dormira jamais.


----------

